# ASX Stream speichern



## The_Fang (23. Oktober 2003)

Hey
Ich würde gern eine Radiosendung des WDR 5  aufnehmen. Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht im Sendegebiet des Senders wohne, daher habe ich mich auf der WebSeite umgesehen und eine Möglichkeit gefunden, wie ich die Sendung per Stream hören kann. Nun hat  Verwandschaft auch den Wunsch geäußert diese Sendung zu hören, dafür muss ich aber die Sendung irgendwie speichern. Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das machen kann 

Wäre also nett, wenn mir jemand erklären könnte, wie ich es hinbekomme den Stream als MP3 zu speichern.

cya, The_Fang


----------



## The_Fang (25. Oktober 2003)

*Hat sich erledigt*

Hey
Ich habe es hin bekommen 
Ich benutze jetzt den Rechner von meinem Stiefvater. Er hat eine Audigy drin und mit so einem Creativ Programm funktioniert alles super 

so long suckers


----------

